# NASCAR Channel



## jlhugh (Oct 28, 2003)

Has anyone heard if XM is going to lose the contract on this channel? I was going to get XM, but if they are not going to carry this channel anymore when the contract expires then I will get Sirius. I am pretty sure that they will pick that channel up. That is not the only station I want, but when I am in the car I'd like to be able to listen to the races when I can't watch them.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Considering that they are now marketing XM Nation XM144 flags, I don't think the Nascar channel is going away anytime soon. XM144 is an IN HOUSE channel - some of the studios are in XM's own building.


----------



## jlhugh (Oct 28, 2003)

Cool


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Great station. I love it.


----------



## speedcouch (Jun 23, 2004)

jlhugh said:


> Has anyone heard if XM is going to lose the contract on this channel? I was going to get XM, but if they are not going to carry this channel anymore when the contract expires then I will get Sirius. I am pretty sure that they will pick that channel up. That is not the only station I want, but when I am in the car I'd like to be able to listen to the races when I can't watch them.


Hi,

I'm new here. Have had DirecTV for 9 years, but just got my XM radio about 6 weeks ago and love it! Just stumbled on this forum from a link from another site.

I primarily got my XM for the NASCAR channel because I'm so sick of Fox broadcasts of racing, and because we can't get an OTA MRN station where we live.

I seriously doubt XM is going lose the NASCAR channel, especially since SPEED channel just signed a deal last week for XM to sponsor several of their NASCAR-related shows, such as Pit Bull. If anything, I'd say XM is trying to get more exposure with NASCAR fans to combat Sirius being "the official satellite service of NASCAR."

Cheryl

www.speedcouch.com


----------

